# No modules in /etc/conf.d/modules file (new install)

## HenryPeters

Hello,

This is (I think) a first things first issue.

I did an install using the LiveDVD, using 'genkernel all'. In trying to now install a desktop system, I more or less obviously need graphic support... & knowing something about my other hardware... & the drivers necessary, xorg, etc... It was my impression that 'genkernel all' would at least take care (some) of the basics... one way or the other... & then would probably have do fine tuning later (that may supposed to be, more or less the way indeed?).

So the short of it (for now), when I (today, several days after the install) look at ' /etc/conf.d/modules' file, there are NO modules listed... Then I recalled when I did the install, I came up with the same (no modules listed), I told myself then, since it took hours to configure the kernel, something must have happened, & I just didn't obtain the correct file or something, & now realize, this may not be adequate logical thinking, I admit, but it was very late at night... & several reinstalls later...

If there are no modules in that file, what might this indicate (beside the obvious, i.e., no modules), like say, do I need to recompile the kernel... & what might have gone wrong, so as to not repeat any possible error (though I do believe I followed the handbook instructions correctly... I suppose I could have mis-understood some direction or the other (?)).

Thanks much for any help here.

Henry

----------

## The Doctor

This is normal. Any modules you use will need to manually add to the file. In practice, udev should handle most of this for you.

----------

## HenryPeters

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

> This is normal. Any modules you use will need to manually add to the file. In practice, udev should handle most of this for you.

 

Hi Doctor,

Thanks for reply... 

So I'm trying to obtain a desktop... I'm puzzled as to what point this might happen to do a successful build... (currently trying to go back to Gnome, but think I will end up with Mate, when I learn more about 'overlays' etc.). I have configured as the following (I added the 'X' after the compile):   

GNU nano 2.3.1 File /etc/portage/make.conf                                                         

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist"

USE="gtk gnome qt4 kde X dvd alsa cdr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.osu$

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://mirrors.ri$

SYNC="rsync://rsync24.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

So not sure if this too means a recompile of kernel... There are some further matters... like dependencies which seem driver related, which surfaced when I tried to 'emerge xorg-server' as linked in xorg handbook, & tried to 'emerge gnome' (I realize, I am just poking around doing these emerges at this point) that I did save some output from, but think I would like to understand better the module question first (& perhaps I'm going at it a wrong way... (I have to plead again, Gentoo novice  :Smile: ))

Henry

----------

## The Doctor

Kernels are like foundation on your house. You can remodel the house as much as you like without changing the foundation. As long as your hardware is supported by the kernel there is no reason to rebuild it.

If you are having trouble emerging a package, I recommend emerging wgetpaste to upload the logs. Its very difficult to understand a problem without any information. You use via wgetpaste /path/to/file and then post the URL returned here. You should also try emerge -ND world after updating your use flags. This could be the source of your problems.

----------

## HenryPeters

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

> If you are having trouble emerging a package, I recommend emerging wgetpaste to upload the logs. Its very difficult to understand a problem without any information. You use via wgetpaste /path/to/file and then post the URL returned here. You should also try emerge -ND world after updating your use flags. This could be the source of your problems.

 

I did the "emerge -ND world" last night, 15 hours later, it completed! (I had to laugh, as I had no idea what the heck I was doing... but it cranked out compilation after compilation; something like 286 of them!).

Well, anyway, one of the few error messages I was able to observe, was while it was compiling pearl based entries, & that said something like  *Quote:*   

> your user-config.jam setting locale failed;

   There were more specific (but apparently related) failures listed (like 'LC_ALL unset' & something like fallback to_'C' <--- from blurry eyed memory), but I checked this morning with the handbook & the locale file (from a terminal in 'chroot' & it seemed to me to be ok).

I think that I may have found another error, probably (I'm guessing) more significant. I got this when I tried to configure Xorg... so I tried to emerge wgetpaste, & the same happened (wgetpaste failed, with same error message): 

```
(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # emerge xorg-server

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'
```

I looked in both of those files, & indeed, there were two as stated (however, though I probably should have, I did not look at the content of these files). 

So, will leave this as is for the moment, & await any possible comment you might have (couldn't furnish the requested log file, no wgetpaste program).

Thanks for your help Doctor.

Henry

P.s., I was just now (some hours later than above), booting Gentoo (via Grub), apparently able to emerge wgetpaste successfully (?) , realized I really do not know how to use it... & one other note, when I was looking at (& or saving) my /etc/portage/make.conf file, I do believe there was a msg that read to the effect of no udev in USE (& there was no udev). I suspect something is askew here.

----------

